# Dirt!!!!!!!!



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a AE RC18T but I don't race it! (competitively) Has ANYone ever had trouble with getting little bits of dirt in the spur gear area, or the spur its self???????
ANY help to prevent this would be Extremely appreciated


----------



## waltuo (May 15, 2005)

BAR 26 said:


> I have a AE RC18T but I don't race it! (competitively) Has ANYone ever had trouble with getting little bits of dirt in the spur gear area, or the spur its self???????
> ANY help to prevent this would be Extremely appreciated


 That's a very common problem. Just run it with the bottom gear cover off.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

How does this help??? wouldn't all of the dirt get caught in the spur???


----------

